# Xbox360 or PS3



## Blaze tail (Feb 23, 2010)

i have an xbox360 and i love it but i want to know what others think.
check my profile for my gamertag but sometimes my friends list is full so just message me,


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2010)

_Left 4 Dead_ makes all arguments invalid. -.- 

Unless you are a rich SOB with a top-of-the-line gaming computer so you can run new games properly. Then I hate you, but must admit that you have no real need of a 360, and are better off with a console that doesn't fail every few days. D=<


----------



## Lobar (Feb 23, 2010)

When the PS3 first came out there was pretty much no reason to own one.  Now that Blu-ray is the standard and they've come down in price, though, there's a better argument for it.


----------



## Blaze tail (Feb 23, 2010)

i haz a laptop but damnit xbox is so addictive plus i have allot of friends on it and about everyone i know in real life has a xbox plus computors get out of date by better ones every week and if u want decent gaming for those u need to buy at least a 2000 computor (unless u want lag) im not trying to start a argument just pointing out i bet theres some computers out there that are great but u cant go to s wallmart near u and just buy a computer no lag for 200$ like u can a xbox plus people do way more illeagle stuff on computers and viruses.. but.. i still would rather have a pc than an xbox cuz u cant communicate well on a xbox and u cant download free games XD


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2010)

Blaze tail said:


> i haz a laptop but damnit xbox is so addictive plus i have allot of friends on it and about everyone i know in real life has a xbox plus computors get out of date by better ones every week and if u want decent gaming for those u need to buy at least a 2000 computor (unless u want lag) im not trying to start a argument just pointing out i bet theres some computers out there that are great but u cant go to s wallmart near u and just buy a computer no lag for 200$ like u can a xbox plus people do way more illeagle stuff on computers and viruses.. but.. i still would rather have a pc than an xbox cuz u cant communicate well on a xbox and u cant download free games XD


----------



## auzbuzzard (Feb 23, 2010)

Buy both. (NO DON'T I take it back)

I own a PS3, 1st gen, it's fine, working, and it plays Blu-Ray games.

But something to say about Sony's _Browser_, *NEVER USE IT!* Try one out and you'll know why. Wrong control assign, bad maneuvering, eww.

1st, 2nd, 3rd gen PS3: 1 is better than 2, coz u can play PS2 games, and it has 4 USB ports instead of 2. Have 3 if you want to watch Blu-Ray with it. Or you've a Bravia at home.

That's what I think.

PS: Ever watch a Blu-Ray with mini-games in it?
PS3 is the best choice to play them coz u have a controller. The Blu-Ray Player remote, hah!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 23, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Buy both.



because we all have rich parents


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 23, 2010)

I like both, have more games on xbox only cause i know more ppl on it. My Ps3 games are finialy starting to grow. It also my Blue Ray player.
Main down point on me for me on ps3 is the chat system. Cant talk to other ppl playing different games.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Feb 23, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> because we all have rich parents



Well, I know someone would say that, coz I've tell others like this once and I get the same answer.

Though after all, buy both would still be the best way to play games, but the only problems is we can't.

Just let you know, em, my PS3 was actually a gift from someone, and I don't have 360, I've the old ver XBox though, but don't buy it! The disc's protective coating was crap:
I was once playing a game and continually losing. I got outrageously mad and scratch my talons on the disc... I never play that game again.

Alright, I'll just take my words back.

Though, how much does a fursuit cost? $200-1000?
That's more expensive than Final Cut Studio.

Oh my furry fandom may be one of the most expensive fandom out there.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 23, 2010)

I had a 360 for a while, and it was a nice console. Sorta noisy though, and when they changed the dashboard it bothered me.

I traded everything in for a PS3 because... well... 360 doesn't have Last Guardian. And I'm... kind of a sucker for Team ICO. I don't regret the decision though! All the games I'd ever play (sans maybe two titles) are on both consoles, and anything else I'd want I can get on the computer if I really need to. 

I used to work at a games store, so I'm used to going through the specs and pros and cons of both systems. They're really just consoles. If you want to play Halo, then just buy a 360, etc.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 23, 2010)

PS3, most 360 games come out for PC and I'm on a laptop made specifically for gaming sooo...mute point there.

Also, I'd like a system that doesn't fail all the time. :3 So yea, I'mma get a PS3 when I have the money.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 23, 2010)

Xbox 360 exclusively has Outrun Online Arcade in North America, end of story. :3


----------



## Zydala (Feb 23, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Xbox 360 exclusively has Outrun Online Arcade in North America, end of story. :3



Haha that'll do it, won't it? Really in the end what I used to tell people at work was "well what games do you want to play?" Because that's really the only difference at this point, and really all that matters.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 23, 2010)

Zydala said:


> Haha that'll do it, won't it? Really in the end what I used to tell people at work was "well what games do you want to play?" Because that's really the only difference at this point, and really all that matters.


 
There are very few true exclusives between the systems, it's not like the old days.  Hell Final Fantasy is going to BOTH.  It's madness.

With the price generally the same it's just a question of which one has the few exclusives you want.  The 360 certianly has much stronger 'Downloadable' game offeriings, by that I mean Xbox Live Arcade.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 23, 2010)

I've had one since it came out. Love it. A PS3


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 23, 2010)

skittle said:


> PS3, most 360 games come out for PC and I'm on a laptop made specifically for gaming sooo...mute point there.



>Laptop
>Gaming

lol wut.

Anyways, that aside, I'd say go for whichever has the exclusives you want. If you've already got a PC for gaming, go for the PS3. The Xbox doesn't have _any_ good "true" exclusives for it.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 23, 2010)

Windows gaming, or the 360, it's all you need.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 23, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> The 360 certianly has much stronger 'Downloadable' game offerings, by that I mean Xbox Live Arcade.



True true! I remember downloading a ton of games on my 360. I had to wait to get Braid again on PSN and such. But like you said, exclusives are sort of not what they used to be, especially with the PS3 catching up. I'd like to see how competition changes in the future between consoles and companies (providing they even bother making new consoles; even that in itself looks to becoming out-dated).


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 23, 2010)

Even if my Xbox 360 is broken because of the Open Tray.I still love downloading games off of Xbox Arcade.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 23, 2010)

Either/or.  PS3 = 360

But yeah.  Get both if you can afford to get both.


----------



## Mykell (Feb 23, 2010)

Both systems have their pros and cons, from the games they play to technical aspects. The 360 failure rate is moot at this point since the cause has more or less been worked out.  PS3 had issues with faulty Bluray drives, but it's also been mostly fixed.  I own both and here's a list of key points i've noticed...

-XBL is superior to PSN in stability and number of players
-the 360 dashboard i find is better than the PS3 os. Personal preference.
-playing most PS3 games on a 1080P set will create some input lag in the games
-peripheral compatability on PS3 is quite nice
-both systems have pretty good exclusives, though PS3 has games exclusive to its system where 360 games tend to hit it and the PC
-personally, i think the Dual Shock controller sucks with shooters
-PSHome = SL without the user created content
-required installs on PS3 is a poor excuse to cover up the slow seektime of the BluRay drive

theres more to the list, but im at work on my phone, so thats enough for now


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 23, 2010)

Mykell said:


> -the 360 dashboard i find is better than the PS3 os. Personal preference.


Even though I'm a 360 owner, I have a PSP and I think the XMB greatly outclasses the Xbox 360 dashboard.  Hell the XMB even won an academy award!  It's just simple and elegant and effective.


----------



## Mykell (Feb 23, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Even though I'm a 360 owner, I have a PSP and I think the XMB greatly outclasses the Xbox 360 dashboard.  Hell the XMB even won an academy award!  It's just simple and elegant and effective.



Maybe, but as i said it's a preferance thing.  I sometimes feel myself overwhelmed by the number of options on the XMB and im not really fond of the fact that the disc you put in shows up in a different spot depending on what the disc is. I like the 360 dashboard a bit more cause everything feels better placed. To each his/her own though.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 23, 2010)

The first 360 dashboard I was fond of but then when they did that huge update a year or so ago I was like "agghh what is this where's my game I just wanna play my gameee"


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 23, 2010)

I bought an xbox because everyone else was getting one.

And for gears of war


----------



## Runefox (Feb 23, 2010)

Buy a $160 graphics card and enjoy PC gaming at its finest.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 23, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Buy a $160 graphics card and enjoy PC gaming at its finest.


 
How about you blow $25 on 1600MSP and have me stop out at Outrun and After Burner?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 23, 2010)

NES.


auzbuzzard said:


> Though, how much does a fursuit cost? $200-1000?
> That's more expensive than Final Cut Studio.
> 
> Oh my furry fandom may be one of the most expensive fandom out there.


Not every furry can afford or wants a fursuit.

That's like saying the Star Wars fandom is expensive, just because some more zealous people will shell out a lot of money for genuine props from the original movies.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2010)

I own both. I've had the 360 for much longer than the PS3, but I'm looking to get more games for the PS3.

So, I don't really have much of an argument.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 23, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Even though I'm a 360 owner, I have a PSP and I think the XMB greatly outclasses the Xbox 360 dashboard.  Hell the XMB even won an academy award!  It's just simple and elegant and effective.



i agree fully. what ive seen so far is simply awesome^^ its so easy to use and very very quick to use!
the new dashboard for the 360 is kinda like a vertical XMB though :B just not as effective


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 23, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> i agree fully. what ive seen so far is simply awesome^^ its so easy to use and very very quick to use!
> the new dashboard for the 360 is kinda like a vertical XMB though :B just not as effective


 
The new 360 dash is certianly an improvement.  I used to get LOST in the 'blades' on the 360.  But XMB, man I want that on my 360.  Also the XMB plays nice with wallpapers.  360 requires you to make them ugly and they still get covered up by almost everything.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 23, 2010)

Xbox 360 ftw :/


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 23, 2010)

i actually own all three consoles and i like ps3 better mainly because i dont have to worry about overheating as much or paying for online service but i still play xbox more mainly because i have more friends on there that i know on real life and the community events are cool like 1 vs 100


----------



## Wreth (Feb 24, 2010)

As an owner of both, I'd say the PS3 is better.


----------



## Envy (Feb 26, 2010)

I like the PS3 because I prefer my WWII shooters bright, happy and containing a flamboyantly gay man who gets a debuff around girls and a winged pig as a team pet.

Honestly, just look at the games you want. Would you prefer Gears of War or Valkyria Chronocles? Banjo Kazooie or Ratchet and Clank? Mass Effect or Demon's Souls? Halo or Not Halo?


----------



## Bando (Feb 26, 2010)

I like my ps3

XMB for the win, ps3 exclusives tend to be AWESOME, and I suck at Halo.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 26, 2010)

I have access to all three consoles for gaming plus my PC, I prefer my PC. I don't have to pay for online service (fuck xbox live. I'm never shelling out cash to listen to kids practice their new curse words) I play my xbox360 the most of the consoles, PS3 isn't bad but the loading and installing between bits in games is dull. 
My Wii gathers dust...I need more friends


----------



## Adrianfolf (Feb 26, 2010)

I own a PS3 and I think it far outclasses the Xbox 360. Also to those talking about installs. You do realize that not all games require you to install them. In fact most of them don't =P


----------



## Profetitus (Feb 27, 2010)

I finaly bought a ps3 today!
PSN: Profetitus


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have an xbox, it was initally cheaper. But I've gone through two since march.


----------



## Lleerk (Feb 27, 2010)

PS3, love it, and wouldn't go with a 360, personal opinion though.
besides, PS3 has free online gameplay, that is, as long as you own an online compatable game.


----------



## hlfb (Feb 27, 2010)

I have both, and the PS3 tends to be my glorified BR player.  

I'll always buy games for the Xbox before the PS3 after playing with GTA4 side by side on the two platforms.  

Really it comes down to buying the platform the games you want to play and your friends are on.


----------



## Riley (Feb 28, 2010)

I prefer the library of games on 360, although that's not really saying much.  PS3 seems to have mainly fighting and racing games, whereas the 360 has sub-par shooters thrown into the mix.  I am intrigued by Heavy Rain, but I can't justify spending $360 for one game.  Most of the games I do get interested by are cross platform anyway, and if there's a PC version I'll grab that instead.  

I might pick up a PS3 when it has at least 4 or 5 exclusives that seem interesting.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 28, 2010)

PS3. 360 pretty much lacks any exclusives that would interest me; I'm into shooters, but not _that_ much. Anyone who says PS3 exclusives are just fighting or racing games really hasn't looked at the game library for it, either.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 28, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> *Left 4 Dead makes all arguments invalid.* -.-
> 
> Unless you are a rich SOB with a top-of-the-line gaming computer so you can run new games properly. Then I hate you, but must admit that you have no real need of a 360, and are better off with a console that doesn't fail every few days. D=<


So does _Uncharted 2_.

*EDIT:* Xbox 360 is more practical.


----------



## Wreth (Mar 1, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> So does _Uncharted 2_.
> 
> *EDIT:* Xbox 360 is more practical.



Hardly, the PS3 comes with built in wireless, blu-ray player and free online.


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I like my ps3
> 
> XMB for the win, ps3 exclusives tend to be AWESOME, and I suck at life.



Fixd.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Mar 1, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> Hardly, the PS3 comes with built in wireless, blu-ray player and free online.



That^ and the ps3 is going to provide a second online service that has a monthly charge for better conection but also will keep the free service. 
Most of the games made are for both ps and xb but the exclusives are too close to themselves. Gran turismo vs project gothum. 
The online should be noted xb charges for an ok conection to play against people. 
Ps has free online for an ok conection to play games against people or you can go on ps home (3d myspace/sims) it has free games and you can get furniture for your pshome, it even has a theater

Also note the first masive ps3 error, if you can't sign in to psn, turn off your ps3 for the night or you may have corupt files and loose your purchased content.


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 1, 2010)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> That^ and the ps3 is going to provide a second online service that has a monthly charge for better conection but also will keep the free service.
> Most of the games made are for both ps and xb but the exclusives are too close to themselves. Gran turismo vs project gothum.
> The online should be noted xb charges for an ok conection to play against people.
> Ps has free online for an ok conection to play games against people or you can go on ps home (3d myspace/sims) it has free games and you can get furniture for your pshome, it even has a theater
> ...



I find the x-box 360 connection better than the ps3 connection. But that's just me. I don't really game much online on my ps3, since I just love how the x-box does things.

So, for me, 360 = Multiplayer/Online and Ps3 = single player. It's just a personal preference thing.

Oh, I also would not be caught dead playing a shooter on the ps3, I despise the controller when used for those games.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Mar 2, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> I find the x-box 360 connection better than the ps3 connection. But that's just me. I don't really game much online on my ps3, since I just love how the x-box does things.
> 
> So, for me, 360 = Multiplayer/Online and Ps3 = single player. It's just a personal preference thing.
> 
> Oh, I also would not be caught dead playing a shooter on the ps3, I despise the controller when used for those games.



as for the conection issue 99% of it is your provider NOT the system if you have a bad provider then it doesn't mater what system you have. 
As for the controller they are very close. It's just where you want the first joystick, and the D pad on the xbox is a little on the sub par side just check the major game mags reviews. In all truth the ps3 and xbox have their strong points and their problem areas. The reason most people buy a system is cuz their friends have the same one. 

Oh and for some of you people, how can you trash talk a system you have never played?


----------



## derekkoch (Mar 2, 2010)

I've had an Xbox360 since it came out, no red rings of death or anything. my only regret, no ratchet and clank.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

i like ps3 more the xbox 360 is well known for its shooting games but ps3 is known for its game quality and the is overall more fun


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Mar 2, 2010)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> Oh and for some of you people, how can you trash talk a system you have never played?



Fanboys.


----------



## Wreth (Mar 2, 2010)

I have both consoles and the PS3 is better.


----------

